# Where can i get picture frames made??



## avrodamo (Aug 16, 2010)

Hi All,

I have a few arge pictures that are non standard size and would like to get them framed. I have been hunting everywhere for a shop that makes frames to order in Dubai. Does anyone know such a place. Not expensive works of art these pics, just some stuff for the office so fairly reasonably priced too

Thanks


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

avrodamo said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a few arge pictures that are non standard size and would like to get them framed. I have been hunting everywhere for a shop that makes frames to order in Dubai. Does anyone know such a place. Not expensive works of art these pics, just some stuff for the office so fairly reasonably priced too
> 
> Thanks


Fine art frames. Behind park and shop on Al Wasl road, on the courtyard type thing. Got mine there, quite quick and reasonable. Good quality. mine hasn't fallen off the wall yet! Its about 2X1metres.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Bottom floor of Lamcy Plaza, reasonable price and quick.


----------

